# Urdu, Hindi: sarii



## marrish

My enquiry goes about the beautiful traditional dress for ladies: is it _saaRii_ or _saaRhii_?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> My enquiry goes about the beautiful traditional dress for ladies: is it _saaRii_ or _saaRhii_?


Without a doubt this dress is beautiful. But it has to be worn by Sadhna to make it truly exquisite!! (teraa meraa pyaar amar)

saarii & saaRii


----------



## marrish

Accidentaly I'm listening to the song you mention! It is on itself exquisite and I don't know a more glamorous dress than it. But I have to disagree, it looked most beautiful when worn by my mother.

She used to say _saaRii_.


----------



## Faylasoof

_HuDhuur-e-waalaa_, both _saarii _and _saaRii_ are used! I've heard them in almost equal measure and often from the same person!


----------



## greatbear

I've never heard "saarii" in my life for the dress ("saarii" would mean "whole" to me); it's "saaRii" - that is also what the Hindi spelling is.


----------



## Faylasoof

^ As Urduphones will tell you,  both _saarii_ and _saaRii_ can be used for this dress. As to _saarii_ (fem.) for _whole_ (as opposed to _saaraa_ (masc.) for the same), this too we of course use and the context tells you what is meant.


----------



## greatbear

Faylasoof said:


> ^ As Urduphones will tell you,  both _saarii_ and _saaRii_ can be used for this dress.



That much was clear from posts 2 and 4; you should have surmised from the little description to the right of any of my posts (which says "Native language: India - Hindi & English) that my answers are usually from a Hindi speaker's perspective (since this thread is titled both Hindi and Urdu). Just as posts 2 and 4 never bothered to mention from which perspective they are answering, I also never bothered to. "saarii" for the dress is ridiculous to me, in the same way as for some people "fool" for flower is.


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> saaRii[/I] or _saaRhii_?


marrish SaaHib, here is something from _nasiim-ul-lughaat_ and my 21st Century Urdu-English lexicon for each word, _saarii _and _saaR*h*ii_, as used in Urdu:

ساری _saarii_
 عورتوں كے باندھنے كا لباس . نیز دیكھو سارا. ساری خدائی، كل مخلوقات
_3auratoN ke baaNdhne kaa libaas. niiz dekho saaraa. saarii xudaa'ii, kul maxluuqaat_ etc., …

 ساری _saari__i_ (same as ساڑھی  _saaRhii_ [see below])

(The above meanings are from _nasiim-ul-lughaat _and 21st Century Urdu-English lexicon).


ساڑی  _saaRii_ is not mentioned either in _nasiim-ul-lughaat _(which has been revised by members of both the _lakhnavii dabistaan-e-urduu _and those from the _dehlavii dabistaan_ - Lahore printing) or in my 21st Century Urdu-English lexicon (from Delhi). However, I’ve heard many (Urduphones esp.) not only use it but even switch between _saarii _and _saaRii_ to mean this dress. 

ساڑھی _saaR*h*ii_ has a completely different meaning as given in _nasiim-ul-lughaat_:
 وہ چھ مہینے جن میں چنا مٹر وغیرہ میدا ہوتا ہے
_woh chhai mahiine jin meN chanaa maTar paidaa hotaa hai  _- this is how we also understand its usage. 

ساڑھی  _saaR*h*ii_ = Women's outer garment comprising a single piece of cloth; spring harvest.
(These meanings above for ساڑھی _saaR*h*ii_ are from 21st Century Urdu-English lexicon).


----------



## panjabigator

I have heard both "sārī" and "saRī." I heard more of the latter than the former. I associate "sārī" with a very American pronunciation of the garment, something along the lines of the word "sorry." I think Punjabis say "sāRī," but to say "sāRhī" would only involve the addition of a rising tone, and that wouldn't surprise me in the slightest.

Ah, Sadhna! I had to do a double take, I expected her to have bangs in this video


----------



## Alfaaz

panjabigator said:
			
		

> I associate "sārī" with a very American pronunciation of the garment


Either that, or kind of the opposite: a "rustic" tone/dialect such as _"meeku nayaa deejain (design) ki saari lene ka hai"_ ... at least that's what seems to be usually portrayed in media.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish SaaHib. Your query is a very interesting one.

Both Farhang-i-Asifiyyah and Nur-ul-LuGhaat give "saaRii" and "saarii". 20th Century Urdu-English Dictionary (Bashir Ahmed Qureshi) however gives saaRhii and saarii but not saaRii!!

In "mahaa lakshmi kaa pul",an Urdu short story by Krishan Chandar, there are "shaaRhiis" galore!

http://ummedesahar.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page_23.html

Hindi Wikipedia has this entry.साड़ी (कुछ इलाकों में _सारी_ कहा जाता है) भारतीय औरत का मुख्य परिधान है। 

A book entitled "Ritikalin Bharatiya Samaj" by Shashi Prabha Pasad has this entry..

घाणी के साथ नायिकाओं कभी जस्कसी _*सारी *_पहने होती हैं, कभी किनारीदार लहँगे पर बुटेवाली _*सारी*_।

So, take your pick! By the way, on Google transliterate, every time I typed "fool", both in Urdu and Devanagari I got phuul!! 

ab ke ham bichhRe to shaayad kabhii xvaaboN meN mileN
jis taraH suukhe hu'e phuul kitaaboN meN mileN

Faraz

Edit: I forgot to mention Platts...

H ساري सारी_sārī, s.f. corr. of ساڙي sāṛī, q.v.

_H ساري सारी_sārī [S. सार+इका], s.f. Cream.

_H ساڙهي साढ़ी_sāṛhī, s.f. 1˚= ساڙي sāṛī, q.v.;—2˚ corr. of sārī, 'cream.'

_H ساڙهي साढ़ी_sāṛhī [S. आषाढ+इका], s.f. Grain cut in the spring, the spring-harvest._


----------



## Faylasoof

greatbear said:


> …. "saarii" for the dress is ridiculous to me, in the same way as for some people "fool" for flower is.


As can be seen from a number of posts above, the word _saarii _is used commonly amongst both Urdu and Hindi speakers to mean _saaRii_ / _saaRhii_, i.e. it has wide usage!


greatbear said:


> ….. Hmm, well anyway, it's usage that defines a language and all that's proper in it - in spite of purists and their maledictions.


----------



## greatbear

Faylasoof said:


> As can be seen from a number of posts above, the word _saarii _is used commonly amongst both Urdu and Hindi speakers to mean _saaRii_ / _saaRhii_, i.e. it has wide usage!



Where do you see those posts, Faylasoof? I see the very contary! Wikipedia itself says the "saarii" pronunciation is only in certain regions: maybe in your Lakhnavi Urdu region? Not certainly for a Hindi speaker. Or did you mean Platts? That would be funny, indeed - some of the members here are indeed fond of archaeology. Why don't we sample some statistics to see what's the truth?

A restrictive search of "साड़ी पहनना" gives 1,850 results, whereas that for "सारी पहनना" gives 4 results! Try saaRii with other dressing words at your leisure: fashion, paridhaan, etc. - Googles does not lie. Can't.


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> marrish SaaHib. Your query is a very interesting one.
> 
> Both Farhang-i-Asifiyyah and Nur-ul-LuGhaat give "saaRii" and "saarii". 20th Century Urdu-English Dictionary (Bashir Ahmed Qureshi) however gives saaRhii and saarii but not saaRii!!
> 
> In "mahaa lakshmi kaa pul",an Urdu short story by Krishan Chandar, there are "shaaRhiis" galore!
> 
> http://ummedesahar.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page_23.html
> 
> Hindi Wikipedia has this entry.साड़ी (कुछ इलाकों में _सारी_ कहा जाता है) भारतीय औरत का मुख्य परिधान है।
> 
> A book entitled "Ritikalin Bharatiya Samaj" by Shashi Prabha Pasad has this entry..
> 
> घाणी के साथ नायिकाओं कभी जस्कसी _*सारी *_पहने होती हैं, कभी किनारीदार लहँगे पर बुटेवाली _*सारी*_।
> 
> So, take your pick! By the way, on Google transliterate, every time I typed "fool", both in Urdu and Devanagari I got phuul!!
> 
> ab ke ham bichhRe to shaayad kabhii xvaaboN meN mileN
> jis taraH suukhe hu'e phuul kitaaboN meN mileN
> 
> Faraz
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention Platts...
> 
> H ساري सारी_sārī, s.f. corr. of ساڙي sāṛī, q.v.
> 
> _H ساري सारी_sārī [S. सार+इका], s.f. Cream.
> 
> _H ساڙهي साढ़ी_sāṛhī, s.f. 1˚= ساڙي sāṛī, q.v.;—2˚ corr. of sārī, 'cream.'
> 
> _H ساڙهي साढ़ी_sāṛhī [S. आषाढ+इका], s.f. Grain cut in the spring, the spring-harvest._


 Thank you Qp SaaHib! I was going through some of the very sources you mention here! You saved me some extra work! There is an obvious  overlap in what you've presented and what I said above. To sum up, all three words (_saarii, saaRii & saaRhii_) are used. I've heard the first two most often, but as PG SaaHib implied, the difference between the latter two may not be that great - a tonal effect- so in speech one could slip from one (_saaRii_) to the other (_saaRhii_) without much effort or fuss !


----------



## greatbear

Faylasoof said:


> To sum up, all three words (_saarii, saaRii & saaRhii_) are used.



To also bear in mind, it's only _your_ summing up for _yourself_, since I don't see any such conclusion arrived at from the different posts. Might be the case in Urdu, but not certainly in Hindi - which Google already proves.
Interesting, though, for once, you supporting a "Ghalat-ul-3aam"? (since that is only what "saarii" can be in Urdu; in Hindi, not "aam" at all" - after all, the Prakrit original, from where the word comes, doesn't have "r").


----------



## UrduMedium

To me it's always been saaRhii, with a mild 'Rh'. And as PG said, I too thought that saarii was an Anglicized version. saaRii sounds a bit alien to my ears.


----------



## Faylasoof

UrduMedium said:


> To me it's always been saaRhii, with a mild 'Rh'. And as PG said, I too thought that saarii was an Anglicized version. saaRii sounds a bit alien to my ears.


 This is interesting since we always take _saaRhii_ to mean the spring harvest! Anyway, I assume you are now satisfied that _saarii _is part of our Urdu vocabulary to mean what you call _saaRhii_, and as some of us Urduphones agree, we can choose from any one of the three alternatives: _saarii, saaRii and saaRhii. _

Applies to Hindi as well as shown in post#11 and as I just confirmed by talking to some Hindiphones who are natives of Delhi, Meerut and Kanpur. All three terms seem to be used! 

Now whether _saarii_ is an Anglicized form or just a native variation is something interesting that we can try find out.


----------



## Qureshpor

Another example of the word "saarii" in this "Bollywood Blog". See fourth paragraph.

http://www.bollywoodblogmagazine.com/PageDetails.aspx?id=140&cat=slider

Esha Gupta was not born in Lucknow. In fact she was born in Delhi. Of course most English speaking people would have difficulty in pronouncing the retroflex R and would therefoe pronounce "saarii" but, according our piir-murshid, janaab-i-Platts SaaHib, saarii is a corruption of SaaRii.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Another example of the word "saarii" in this "Bollywood Blog". See fourth paragraph.
> 
> http://www.bollywoodblogmagazine.com/PageDetails.aspx?id=140&cat=slider
> 
> Esha Gupta was not born in Lucknow. In fact she was born in Delhi. Of course most English speaking people would have difficulty in pronouncing the retroflex R and would therefoe pronounce "saarii" but, according our piir-murshid, janaab-i-Platts SaaHib, saarii is a corruption of SaaRii.



Yes, it is indeed there. I agree with the conclusion of Faylasoof SaaHib, which is based on the sources and members' input that all the three forms are current, at least for Urdu.

The reason why I asked about _saaR*h*ii _was that I read it in a Hindi book once.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Yes, it is indeed there. I agree with the conclusion of Faylasoof SaaHib, which is based on the sources and members' input that all the three forms are current, at least for Urdu.
> 
> The reason why I asked about _saaR*h*ii _was that I read it in a Hindi book once.


Looking on the net saaRhii in Urdu appears quite frequent. More so than saaRii, I think.


----------



## marrish

Another instance of saarii in Hindi in a literary book: 
नृत्य के लिए एक खास ढंग से कसकर सारी बांधना - 
_nritya ke li'e ek khaas DhaNg se kaskar saarii baaNdhnaa_


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Another instance of saarii in Hindi in a literary book:
> नृत्य के लिए एक खास ढंग से कसकर सारी बांधना -
> _nritya ke li'e ek khaas DhaNg se kaskar saarii baaNdhnaa_


Who is the author and what is his/her address? Your post will have no value if the author happens to be from Lucknow!!


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Who is the author and what is his/her address? Your post will have no value if the author happens to be from Lucknow!!


I had a hard time to understand the meaning of your words, and had to check the previous post to figure out... The author is not from Lucknow, but he happens to have been an Urdu poet, apart from being a writer and author of several Hindi books, which, if we adopt this thinking, disqualifies him more than his address! He was born in Balrampur, UP, his name, Ali Sardar Jafri.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I had a hard time to understand the meaning of your words, and had to check the previous post to figure out... The author is not from Lucknow, but he happens to have been an Urdu poet, apart from being a writer and author of several Hindi books, which, if we adopt this thinking, disqualifies him more than his address! He was born in Balrampur, UP, his name, Ali Sardar Jafri.


No, he should pass the test because he is from a place 160km from Lucknow.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> No, he should pass the test because he is from a place 160km from Lucknow.


Got it! By the way, exactly like Faylasoof SaaHib mentioned before, _saarii_ and _saaRii_ can be used interchangeably. In the book you referred to in your previous post (by Shashi Prabha Prasad, book written for Allahabad University, address of the author: Ontario, Canada), we can see _saarii_ and _saaRii_ used interchangeably, many a times on many pages, take p.145: _shvet *saarii* pahan letii hai, kabhii kabhii vah kaNchan varNR kii kinaariidaar *saaRii* pahantii hai jis meN ik_harii motiyaaN jhuumtii rahtii haiN, kabhii vah asaavarii kii *saarii* meN sajtii hai aur kabhii saaluu kii *saarii* meN. 


_


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Got it! By the way, exactly like Faylasoof SaaHib mentioned before, _saarii_ and _saaRii_ can be used interchangeably. In the book you referred to in your previous post (by Shashi Prabha Prasad, book written for Allahabad University, address of the author: Ontario, Canada), we can see _saarii_ and _saaRii_ used interchangeably, many a times on many pages, take p.145: _shvet *saarii* pahan letii hai, kabhii kabhii vah kaNchan varNR kii kinaariidaar *saaRii* pahantii hai jis meN ik_harii motiyaaN jhuumtii rahtii haiN, kabhii vah asaavarii kii *saarii* meN sajtii hai aur kabhii saaluu kii *saarii* meN. _


That should confirm once and for all that "saarii" is used by users of Hindi. Wikipedia article did say "kuchh ilaakoN meN", which does not mean "ek ilaake meN"!


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> That should confirm once and for all that "saarii" is used by users of Hindi. Wikipedia article did say "kuchh ilaakoN meN", which does not mean "ek ilaake meN"!


As the original poster I'm open to every suggestion and any further piece of evidence. In spite I didn't even consider the saarii option in the OP and subsequently, even went to the lenghth of sharing my Mother's pronunciation of this word, which turns out to be different. 

In light of informed advice from you all and taking the evidence into account, I don't have any hesitation in accepting the fact that there are various pronunciations! At least, I am convinced that _saa*r*ii_ is used by Hindi users as well. The question that remains is the frequency, if one wishes to go for it.


----------



## tonyspeed

If Hindi speakers can pronounce phuul as fuul, I don't see why they cannot pronounce saaRii as saarii. Both are corruptions of the true Indic forms,
and both have spread far and wide. In fact, I don't think I have ever heard anyone say the real form.


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> No, he should pass the test because he is from a place 160km from Lucknow.



He shouldn't, since the person is anyway an Urdu speaker


----------



## greatbear

Google search results in Hindi:

"सारी परिधान" - 0 vs. "साड़ी परिधान" - 56
"सारी फैशन" - 9 vs. "साड़ी फैशन" - 156
"सारी पहन" - 189 vs. "साड़ी पहन" - 8,870
"सारी वस्त्र" - 3 vs. "साड़ी वस्त्र" - 38
"बनारसी सारी" - 393 vs. "बनारसी साड़ी" - 19,800
"कांजीवरम सारी" - 0 vs. "कांजीवरम साड़ी" - 1,060
"कॉटन सारी" - 2 vs. ""कॉटन साड़ी" - 247
"सूती सारी" - 1 vs. "सूती साड़ी" - 1,790
"रेशमी सारी" - 31 vs. "रेशमी साड़ी" - 1,740
*"सारी की दुकान" -1 vs. "साड़ी की दुकान" - 10,700
*
Want to search more, Messrs. Faylasoof, QP, and marrish? Really, a "far and wide" corruption, tonyspeed?

I can't stop my laughter, really: this "saarii" doesn't even seem to be that Ghalat ul-3aam in Hindi! It is really so unfortunate that Google does not work on what you think "should confirm xyz". The far-reaching implication evident here is that how many Urdu members here have been telling Hindi speakers how we speak our own language. Ok, then they say that a native speaker is not a guarantee of knowing everything; of course, who debates that? But what to do with this Google, eh, what to do? Just as what to do with UM's Facebook polls, eh, what to do? Oh dear, dear, dear me!


----------



## Faylasoof

^ As has been said earlier: साड़ी (*कुछ इलाकों में सारी कहा जाता है) *......| 

.... and in my reply to marrish SaaHib:


Faylasoof said:


> _HuDhuur-e-waalaa_, both _saarii _and _saaRii_ are used! I've _heard them in almost equal measure and often from the same person!_


So _saarii_ can be used in some regions (*कुछ इलाकों में*) and there its use would be widespread. At the same time one can hear _saaRii _as well, often from the same people! These statistical findings are not really surprising and have no bearing on the known regional variation as to how the word is pronounced. 

BTW, UM SaaHib's FB poll is irrelevant to this thread and has already been answered elsewhere!


----------



## greatbear

Strange that all these "kuchh ilaake" could produce 1 result for "saarii kii dukaan"! Maybe the people in those kuchh ilaake don't know how to read and write?

The FB poll is relevant here, because you and certain other members have simply disregarded overwhelming statistical evidence from native speakers of Hindi and Urdu; in this case, it is ironic even, as you are now supporting a, in your words, Ghalat ul 3aam (for Urdu speakers; for Hindi speakers, Google statistics speak for themselves).


----------



## Faylasoof

greatbear said:


> Strange that all these "kuchh ilaake" could produce 1 result for "saarii kii dukaan"! Maybe the people in those kuchh ilaake don't know how to read and write?
> 
> The FB poll is relevant here, because you and certain other members have simply disregarded overwhelming statistical evidence from native speakers of Hindi and Urdu; in this case, it is ironic even, as you are now supporting a, in your words, Ghalat ul 3aam (for Urdu speakers; for Hindi speakers, Google statistics speak for themselves).


I know enough about handling statistical data not to be fooled by it! Besides, saarii is not Ghalat-ul-3aam for Urdu at least. As has already been said, reputable Urdu lexicons list it and do not regard it as Ghalat-ul-3aam. You obviously can’t read Urdu so there is no point referring you to any Urdu sources.


----------



## greatbear

Faylasoof said:


> Besides, saarii is not Ghalat-ul-3aam for Urdu at least. As has already been said, reputable Urdu lexicons list it and do not regard it as Ghalat-ul-3aam. You obviously can’t read Urdu so there is no point referring you to any Urdu sources.



I do not need to read Urdu for that: I trust you at least that much  However, I am opening a new thread forthwith, as to what constitutes a "Ghalat-ul-3aam", since that discussion would be out of the scope of the present thread.


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> I know enough about handling statistical data not to be fooled by it! Besides, saarii is not Ghalat-ul-3aam for Urdu at least. As has already been said, reputable Urdu lexicons list it and do not regard it as Ghalat-ul-3aam. You obviously can’t read Urdu so there is no point referring you to any Urdu sources.



Not only reputable lexicons but reputable authors!

.... lamHoN ke sukuut ke ba3d us ne ghabraa kar nazreN uThaa'iiN, siyaah saarii meN..jaajaT kii...saarii pahne, sar par ruumaal baaNdhe minDiyaa hilaatii andar se niklii..

From "nazaarah darmiyaan hai" (maHfuuz shudah dastaavezaat) - Qurrat-ul-3ain Haidar (1928-2007)


----------



## Qureshpor

It has been suggested in this thread that native Hindi speakers use "saaRii" only and not "saarii". Those readers who have access to "The Oxford Hind-English Dictionary" by R.S. McGregor (OUP 1993) may refer to pages 1003 and 1008. You will all see that this dictionary gives "saarii" and "saaRhii" as regional forms whilst "saaRii" is the standard form. I shall try to type the exact wording. I have missed out the Roman transliteration because I am unable to show subscript dot. 

साढ़ी f. reg = साड़ी

सारी f. reg. = साड़ी 

So, as far as Hindi is concerned, both "saarii" and "saaRhii" are non-standard "regional" forms of the standard "saaRii". But, they do exist!


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> marrish said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the original poster I'm open to every suggestion and any further piece of evidence. In spite I didn't even consider the saarii option in the OP and subsequently, even went to the lenghth of sharing my Mother's pronunciation of this word, which turns out to be different.
> 
> In light of informed advice from you all and taking the evidence into account, *I don't have any hesitation in accepting the fact that there are various pronunciations! At least, I am convinced that saarii is used by Hindi users as well. The question that remains is the frequency, if one wishes to go for it.*
> 
> 
> 
> Google search results in Hindi:
> 
> "सारी परिधान" - 0 vs. "साड़ी परिधान" - 56
> "सारी फैशन" - 9 vs. "साड़ी फैशन" - 156
> "सारी पहन" - 189 vs. "साड़ी पहन" - 8,870
> "सारी वस्त्र" - 3 vs. "साड़ी वस्त्र" - 38
> "बनारसी सारी" - 393 vs. "बनारसी साड़ी" - 19,800
> "कांजीवरम सारी" - 0 vs. "कांजीवरम साड़ी" - 1,060
> "कॉटन सारी" - 2 vs. ""कॉटन साड़ी" - 247
> "सूती सारी" - 1 vs. "सूती साड़ी" - 1,790
> "रेशमी सारी" - 31 vs. "रेशमी साड़ी" - 1,740
> *"सारी की दुकान" -1 vs. "साड़ी की दुकान" - 10,700
> *
> Want to search more, Messrs. Faylasoof, QP, and marrish? Really, a "far and wide" corruption, tonyspeed?
> 
> I can't stop my laughter, really: this "saarii" doesn't even seem to be that Ghalat ul-3aam in Hindi! It is really so unfortunate that Google does not work on what you think "should confirm xyz". The far-reaching implication evident here is that how many Urdu members here have been telling Hindi speakers how we speak our own language. Ok, then they say that a native speaker is not a guarantee of knowing everything; of course, who debates that? But what to do with this Google, eh, what to do? Just as what to do with UM's Facebook polls, eh, what to do? Oh dear, dear, dear me!
Click to expand...


The above points out that the word is spelt ''saaRii'' in Hindi, which nobody ever questioned!!! Other point that is manifest is that ''saarii'' is also there but is rare (at least on the net). No more than that.


----------



## marrish

From my Hindi lexicon:
*साड़ी*: स्त्रियों की धोती; साढ़ी। *saaRii*: striyoN kii dhotii; saaRhii.
*साढ़ी*: असाढ़ में बोयी जाने वाली फ़सल; मलाई; साल का निर्यास; *(स्थानिक) साड़ी*। *saaRhii*: asaaRh meN boyii jaane vaalii fasal; malaaii; saal kaa niryaas; *(sthaanik) saaRii*.
*सारी*: सारिका, मैना; सप्तला; भ्रूभंगिमा; गोटी; पाँसा; (स्थानिक) साढ़ी, मलाई; साली; *(पद्य में) साड़ी*। सारी-क्रीडा: शतरंज जैसा खेल।
saarii: saarikaa, mainaa; saptalaa; bhruubhaNgimaa; goTii; paaNsaa; (sthaanik) saaRhii, malaaii; saalii; *(padya meN) saaRii*. saarii-kriiDaa: shatraNj jaisaa khel.

The last entry says that the form _saarii_ is used in poetry for _saaRii_. All three forms exist in Hindi and in Urdu as well. This is the conclusion I draw from this thread and I consider any further discussion will lead us to nowhere as all points have been dealt with. Thank you for the participation of you all.


----------



## greatbear

When one sees a 1 vs. 10,700 comparison, the word "rarissime" is more appropriate, marrish


----------

